# Price Reduced ** 2007 Outback Sydney 32Bhds



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

We are selling our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS to upgrade to a motorhome. This is a great trailer and travels well or is large enough for a permanent site. It is a great floor plan for a family or a couple. You can view our online flyer with links to a huge photo gallery here:

Outback Sydney 32BHDS

There is also a video walk-thru embedded at the end of this post.

Also available as a package with a 2002 Ford Excursion 7.3L. The trailer tows like a dream with this truck and it still has plenty of room for all the kids and/or gear you want to take with you.

We are now asking $17,000 for the trailer as we would really like to sell it this season. If you are interested in both the truck and the trailer, make us an offer and I am sure we can make a deal!

We are located in Oshkosh, WI. Come buy the trailer, stay for EAA's AirVenture in July and head home! It'd be a great vacation!

Please call 920-267-4806 or email barry 'at' theelks dot net if interested or have questions.


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

My wife posted this but I'm replying to the community with a question.

How has the market been for used Outbacks?

Any suggestions to get some action on this sale?


----------



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

We've lowered the price to $17,000. Please see link for large photo gallery and video walk thru.


----------



## JAH (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you still have the TT?


----------

